
Tell HN: Systemd-nspawn is a lightweight container and you already have it - Sir_Cmpwn
Work on a Linux system that uses systemd? You have systemd-nspawn, which is a cool feature I recently found out about. It lets you manage containers for development very easily (I&#x27;m using it to manage a Debian container from my Arch install for packaging purposes). Here&#x27;s the steps necessary to make and boot a Debian container[1]:<p><pre><code>    debootstrap --arch=amd64 jessie debian&#x2F;
    sudo systemd-boot -D debian&#x2F; &#x2F;usr&#x2F;bin&#x2F;passwd -d root
    sudo systemd-boot -bD debian
</code></pre>
Then you can log in as root on your full blown Debian system. Hope you find this useful!<p>[1] Assuming you already have debootstrap installed - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.debian.org&#x2F;Debootstrap
======
fabrixxm
shouldn't this read 'sudo systemd-nspawn -D ...' and 'sudo systemd-nspawn -bD
...' ?

